
Ask HN: Should I finish my Computer Science degree? - dropoutthrow
A couple years back, I dropped out of a Computer Science degree to work at a Big 4 tech company. I was there for 2 years and then started my own company.<p>I&#x27;m on the verge of running out of money, and I&#x27;ve been thinking about the following options:<p>- Going back to a tech job.<p>- Going back to school. I only have 4 semesters remaining.<p>The big benefit of finishing my undergrad is that I become eligible for a Masters or PhD program, but that is a separate commitment that I&#x27;m not sure I&#x27;m ready to make.<p>I&#x27;m already reasonably familiar with most of the topics in CS that I missed out in the second half of the degree, and I&#x27;m not sure if my job prospects will get stronger with the degree, given that I already have some name recognition on my resume.<p>Do you have any thoughts or tips for me to help decide on my own?
======
davelnewton
1) Grad degrees are not always contingent on undergrad degrees.

2) Employers (good ones, anyway) care more about ability than pieces of paper.

3) Hard to say if you're actually "reasonably familiar" with what you would
have learned with a formal CS education, so can't comment on that. I'm a
little skeptical since real-world work and CS education are pretty different
things, but I sure could be wrong on that one.

